# Lahore Bar Dance Mujra - This is so called ISLAMIC STATE



## mr42O

Our nation is realy f**** up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

mr42O said:


> Our nation is realy f**** up



Way down to the core. Too bad you just found out now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

OP, get a life, you are making things much worse in your mind then they actually are about the video. Pakistan is facing serious problems, and this function is the least of our worries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

A1Kaid said:


> OP, get a life, you are making things much worse in your mind then they actually are about the video. *Pakistan is facing serious problems, and this function is the least of our worries.*


 
What he is highlighting is valid . On one hand things are so " Islamic' that there is no place for another.

While 'non islamic' activities happen openly. No harm but then double standards ?

I think Pak was possibly best before Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icewolf

I don't get why we are running away from our own culture

Arabs, egypts, Persians, Turks all have their respective cultures while also same religion
Why Pakistanis have to forget our Indus Valley culture???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

mr42O said:


> Our nation is realy f**** up



Absolutely normal human behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airuah

lol...so many guys pay to watch one woman dance...and are exited about it ......lol...all she did was jump about.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

These guys need proper disco clubs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

OP was one of the clowns who tried to get into the middle with her and got thrown out so he is mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## indian_foxhound

its Mujra. And whats wrong in it.? Anyone?
P.s havent seen vid because i am unable to play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tharki lawyers... da fuq!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hawx

I think OP is more pissed because she is dancing on Indian Songs.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## nair

indian_foxhound said:


> its Mujra. And whats wrong in it.? Anyone?
> P.s havent seen vid because i am unable to play



The first question came to my mind after seeing it .... "Whats wrong with it?" There is a girl who is dancing..... But the difference is she doesn't have a stage to perform hence she and has her audiences around her.... even few of them are women....I didn't see any vulgarity in her dance.... (but i guess money was thrown to her - which can be considered offensive)....But then she is dancing to the tune of Sheila ji jawani and song from dirty picture....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

nothing wrong at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

She is fully clothed and dancing. So whats the problem? Her dancing? I agree.. not much of a dancer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

............and that hairy ape knows nothing about dancing either


----------



## cloud_9

mr42O said:


> Our nation is realy f**** up


The girl isn't even dancing....they should ask for a refund  Maybe they need to bring in some imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

LOL.......Honey Singh is quite famous!!

Uncle's going bonkers!! 

Almost all of them looks old enough & married.




hawx said:


> I think OP is more pissed because she is dancing on Indian Songs.



Nothing New!

Whole pakistan dance on Indian songs, be it their marriage functions, reception parties or college fests.


----------



## Kaniska

mr42O said:


> Our nation is realy f**** up



Come on man...this kind of dance and Mujra exists in Islamic society since the time of Islamic rulers in South Asia..Why you are so particular about it..And also if some of them exists..it does not mean that your entire society is bad....I mean this is unfair..


----------



## Sugarcane

I will prefer people start watching Mujra than blowing up innocents

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kloitra

What's the big deal??!!
Boring dance though..


----------



## Awesome

The dancing seems fine, although they have this lawyery look to them and are wearing suits, so it does beg the question WHERE was this happening?

If OFFICIAL resources are being spent on this then there is cause for concern. Islami issues? Pehle jhoot, chori, makari, katlogharat bandh karo phir iski fikar karo.


----------



## Viper0011.

mr42O said:


> Our nation is realy f**** up
> 
> 
> [youtube;S2k7QpYIBg0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2k7QpYIBg0[/video]



I am confused. What's wrong here? They show a lot more in Indian movies than this and from my understanding, everyone watches Indian movies in Pakistan.

Second, what someone does, is their personal business. If there was a violation of code of conduct, that's a professional issue. But from a personal or religious perspective, you can't issue a 'fatwa' on someone just because you didn't like what they did. Religion is a matter of personal belief and faith. It shouldn't be DICTATED on others. What one does is between him and whichever higher power or no power he believes in. It's not a matter of public debate.
I'd suggest closing this thread. When people put these small things online and write strict 'fatwas' on these things, it gives everyone reading it, a bad taste in their mouth about Pakistan, forcing to believe that the country is hell hole crawling with religious extremists who want their way of religion or the nothing else. Tolerant societies ignore personal things such as this one and move on towards the future. Humans and humans and they'll do what they'll feel like doing, whether you or someone else consider them good or bad. It's a matter of personal choice and no one has to consider public opinion into minor things like these.


----------



## Fireurimagination

Thanks for the video Bro!


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

The problem is not with the mujra .. its with the guys watching it possibly being the same ones throwing roses on a murderer who would be happy killing all of them in one go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare




----------



## HAIDER

now Nawaz Shareef providing entertainment to his lawyer supporter ? Saudi and Taliban will be made at him ...lolllzzzz


----------



## joekrish

I thought the OP was an Indian but then.......
This is funny.


----------



## proud_indian

this one is for op






enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jatt+gutts

so that means pakistanis get excited even by watching women dancing fully clothed. too much sexual frustration.


----------



## Emmie

Why do we have to always relate everything with religion? Lets move on this one is quite a non-issue, we have more dreadful Un-Islamic things to deal with in this country, killings in the name of religion in particular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

State is not responsible for individuals act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OPINION

Emmie said:


> Why do we have to always relate everything with religion? Lets move on this one is quite a non-issue, we have more dreadful Un-Islamic things to deal with in this country, killings in the name of religion in particular.




thats right , In your country everything get related to Islam from.... Nation itself to TV Programs , it's due to islamization of ideology . 

hope .. people will stop that but it will go towards secularism and Mullahs in your country will never let that happen. .


----------



## Spring Onion

third eye said:


> What he is highlighting is valid . On one hand things are so " Islamic' that there is no place for another.
> 
> While 'non islamic' activities happen openly. No harm but then double standards ?
> 
> I think Pak was possibly best before Zia.



The Universal truth is that Pakistan is not as Islamic as its names suggests and India is not as secular as its name suggests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Emmie said:


> Why do we have to always relate everything with religion?


Because its Pakistan and Pakistanis. Everything..and i mean everything is looked at from religious lenses in Pakistan.


----------



## Rafi

So what, Pakistan is a lot more liberal than people think, once this A-stan war raps up, we will go back to being what we have been for at least 1,000 years, Muslim and proud - but also with secular tastes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OPINION

Spring Onion said:


> The Universal truth is that Pakistan is not as Islamic as its names suggests and India is not as secular as its name suggests.



Wrong Words , 

* 1. Pakistan is not "Perfect" Islamic Country 

2. India is not "Perfect" Secular Country *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

OPINION said:


> Wrong Words ,
> 
> * 1. Pakistan is not "Perfect" Islamic Country
> 
> 2. India is not "Perfect" Secular Country *



There is NOTHING perfect.

its like either someone is your friend or not at all. there is nothing CALLED best friend


----------



## forcetrip

proud_indian said:


> this one is for op
> 
> 
> enjoy



Everyone with a beard isnt supposed to be a muslim .. If that were true we would have the most hardcore biker gangs fasting in ramadan . .



jatt+gutts said:


> so that means pakistanis get excited even by watching women dancing fully clothed. too much sexual frustration.



Fortunately that wasnt a woman dancing to the rooster house mix.


----------



## OPINION

Spring Onion said:


> There is NOTHING perfect.
> 
> its like either someone is your friend or not at all. there is nothing CALLED best friend



yes , there is nothing perfect there always some error.

you are trolling  , Country Systems are not your Best Friend. 

Best Luck Talibanis are trying create "Perfect" Islamic Pakistan.  (i mean 99.99% Islamic)


----------



## A.Rafay

These Lawyers should be taken to supreme court!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

A.Rafay said:


> These Lawyers should be taken to supreme court!



Sarcastic humor at it's best 

Seriously though, out of all the awesome Pakistani music, they were dancing to some ear-bleed Indian song ..


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

I dont know why everyone bring Islam into every issue. Everyone knows that such things are against Islamic teachings.
Other thing is that majority of these "lawyers" have their own daughters of the same age of that girl doing Mujra for them. I cant even imagine, how there conscious allow them participating in such activity.
There are two issues in my view, which need to be discussed.
1. Is there any difference between lower level uneducated people like common laborers, truck/rickshaw drivers and people of similar trades and these cream of society, who call themselves "lawyers". Does the dignity and stature of lawyers allow them to do such activities?
2. In recent past, Ch. Shujat was caught watching similar dance. Some lawyers file petition in court to ban him from politics. Similarly once Musharraf during a concert did some dance and till date God knows, how many different names he has been called by. Now will any fellow lawyer will file or condemn this activity in the same manner as they do for others? When will this hypocrisy will end?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

@rajput.pakistani actually they all knw that teachng of islam is based on facts so by criticizing islam they are tryng to deny truth we never gve damn attention to other ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

why cant Pakistan become secular? where religion is followed with freedom and people themselves can decide what they want to do and what they don't.

May be emulate Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Spring Onion said:


> The Universal truth is that Pakistan is not as Islamic as its names suggests and India is not as secular as its name suggests.



The universal truth is that NOTHING in the world is as it seems. 

BTW what does India have to do with this topic ?


----------



## dabong1

Just because pakistan calls itself an "Islamic state" does not mean it was one in reality.
Do we have a true welfare state or proper justice for people.



navtrek said:


> why cant Pakistan become secular?



Most of the leading secular states have been responsible for the most crimes against humanity so its not much of a standard to follow.



navtrek said:


> where religion is followed with freedom and people themselves can decide what they want to do and what they don't.



I think you will find most the world is like that...secular or non secular

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1

OPINION said:


> hope .. people will stop that but it will go towards secularism and Mullahs in your country will never let that happen. .



Unlike india where a religiously motivated party like the BJP has held power "pandit power".....pakistan has never had the "mullahs" win power in elections or truly run a government.
Europe has plenty of "christian democrats parties that stand in elections and have had power.



navtrek said:


> May be emulate Turkey?



Yeah......Where the islamic party is in power.


----------



## proud_indian

everyone has right to enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

one more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## angeldude13

this sh8t dancing is not mujra.


----------



## iam not greek

Are you kidding me? I wish to have strip dance legal in India


----------



## Azazel

mr42O said:


> Our nation is realy f**** up



Boo,It sucks.Its not even mujra.If they have audience for this $hit.No wonder even the worst Bollywood movies gets viewers in Pakistan.And the worst part the uploader calling those men as liberals,what does a bunch sexually frustrated men who will do anything to get laid has to do with liberalism.Ignorance at its best.This has nothing to with liberalism, and those people really need to get laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pkuser2k12

navtrek said:


> why cant Pakistan become secular? where religion is followed with freedom and people themselves can decide what they want to do and what they don't.
> 
> May be emulate Turkey?



Because Islam also apply as a law 

it is *obligatory* for muslim to follow Quran and sunnah and make *laws* that are made in line with Quran and sunnah

like i do not mean any disrespect if some thing is written in hindus sacred book no one can *vote* it out of it

similarly quran and sunnah is divine.*Quran* is the word of *God Almighty* it is *obligatory* for muslim to follow it exactly the laws stated in it

we can not *vote any thing out* as in constitution of pakistan* it is for this purpose written* that *people will exercise vote* in boundaries coinciding with rules which God gave us(i don't have proper translation and memory of it now)

*if muslim lie it is a sin and forbidden in islam but if he starts saying it is not a sin and is Islamic that is a grave sin and lie*

i recall a article in pravda russia

*Among Russian Christians those who believe in Christianity and God 62% of these Christians never touched Bible let along study or recite it etc*

*this is how religion vanishes when state power is not behind or focus on religious studies these religious practices according to all religion people stop following with passing time and it just become for name sake or hobby*

*people follow what is going on in society or more exactly the environment and society provided to them*


----------



## airuah

jatt+gutts said:


> so that means pakistanis get excited even by watching women dancing fully clothed. too much sexual frustration.




i guess that not wearing a burka equals nudity for these people....lol


----------



## Rocky rock

THis is not BAR~! this looks like some kind of college gathering or function in college or uni.....


----------



## notsuperstitious

Liberals? Looks like lawyers celebrating after they removed mard e momin musharraf from power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azazel

pkuser2k12 said:


> Because Islam also apply as a law
> 
> it is *obligatory* for muslim to follow Quran and sunnah and make *laws* that are made in line with Quran and sunnah
> 
> *like i do not mean any disrespect if some thing is written in hindus sacred book no one can vote it out of it*
> 
> similarly quran and sunnah is divine.*Quran* is the word of *God Almighty* it is *obligatory* for muslim to follow it exactly the laws stated in it
> 
> we can not *vote any thing out* as in constitution of pakistan* it is for this purpose written* that *people will exercise vote* in boundaries coinciding with rules which God gave us(i don't have proper translation and memory of it now)
> 
> *if muslim lie it is a sin and forbidden in islam but if he starts saying it is not a sin and is Islamic that is a grave sin and lie*
> 
> i recall a article in pravda russia
> 
> *Among Russian Christians those who believe in Christianity and God 62% of these Christians never touched Bible let along study or recite it etc*
> 
> *this is how religion vanishes when state power is not behind or focus on religious studies these religious practices according to all religion people stop following with passing time and it just become for name sake or hobby*
> 
> *people follow what is going on in society or more exactly the environment and society provided to them*



Hindu's don't have book from God.And Yes world will be a much better place with out all this crazy religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-DUCT




----------



## jaunty

Nice chick but terrible dancer. Also are these the same lawyers who showered rose petals on Qadri?


----------



## navtrek

dabong1 said:


> Unlike india where a religiously motivated party like the BJP has held power "pandit power".....pakistan has never had the "mullahs" win power in elections or truly run a government.
> Europe has plenty of "christian democrats parties that stand in elections and have had power.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......Where the islamic party is in power.



But still you know they are a very tolerant society.


----------



## navtrek

pkuser2k12 said:


> Because Islam also apply as a law
> 
> it is *obligatory* for muslim to follow Quran and sunnah and make *laws* that are made in line with Quran and sunnah
> 
> like i do not mean any disrespect if some thing is written in hindus sacred book no one can *vote* it out of it
> 
> similarly quran and sunnah is divine.*Quran* is the word of *God Almighty* it is *obligatory* for muslim to follow it exactly the laws stated in it
> 
> we can not *vote any thing out* as in constitution of pakistan* it is for this purpose written* that *people will exercise vote* in boundaries coinciding with rules which God gave us(i don't have proper translation and memory of it now)
> 
> *if muslim lie it is a sin and forbidden in islam but if he starts saying it is not a sin and is Islamic that is a grave sin and lie*
> 
> i recall a article in pravda russia
> 
> *Among Russian Christians those who believe in Christianity and God 62% of these Christians never touched Bible let along study or recite it etc*
> 
> *this is how religion vanishes when state power is not behind or focus on religious studies these religious practices according to all religion people stop following with passing time and it just become for name sake or hobby*
> 
> *people follow what is going on in society or more exactly the environment and society provided to them*



ya i agree with u but i would be happy if religion remains out of politics and law because i feel its a personal choice on how religious i want to be.

Politics will only corrupt the religion right at its roots. Don't u think it will only lead to hypocrisy where people portray themselves on the outside which they are not inside.

Ultimately religion is supposed to be a path to spirituality to a realization that Allah was all the while within ourselves.

Does Islam believe in existence of soul?

PS: don't take my comments personally just sharing my view.


----------



## haviZsultan

Its a thing known as personal choice. If some chick wants to dance at a bar its her choice and she has the free will to dance as much as she wants at the bar. Mullahs often try to sound self-righteous and all but interfering with someones personal choice should not be something a government should do.

Also what difference is it making if a bar wench dances somewhere. Learn to enjoy life.


----------



## 420canada

Lol what's wrong? She just dancing not naked! Pakistan is become more open to this taboo


----------



## mr42O

Nr 1 its not dance its MUJRA but that is not the issue. The behavoiur of public which is the problem look how they are reacting to rented girl is dancing... what would happen without guards...+++



420canada said:


> Lol what's wrong? She just dancing not naked! Pakistan is become more open to this taboo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It look stupid for lawyers in professional dress to behave like tamashbeen 

but Islamic state? when did Pakistan became Islamic state? 

as far as i know its Islamic republic of Pakistan

aur agar hum sab apne garebaan mein moun dalhey tu hum iss se be gutya stuff dekh chukey hoon ghey 

what i don't get is many people on youtube search such videos, watch it and then curse the dancer or mujra girls or sunny leaone in comment sections lol


----------



## r3alist

you know i would wager than any islamic state/empire or people's throughout history that ever claimed to be "islamic" probably had something like this....it will always always exist, nothing will ever be a perfect representation of what you want....


----------



## Mitro

Bit$$ Don't Know How To Dance She needs Lesson In Bollywood Dance Style.


----------



## SHAMK9

And...? I don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## RangerPK

I do not want to see people force others to accept their ideologies.

A woman can dance, but nobody can call her a wh0re for it. This is the level of dignity a person is entitled to. A woman can walk naked on the streets, but nobody can call her a wh0re.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Young people need night clubs.


----------



## livingdead

RangerPK said:


> I do not want to see people force others to accept their ideologies.
> 
> A woman can dance, but nobody can call her a wh0re for it. This is the level of dignity a person is entitled to. A woman can walk naked on the streets, but nobody can call her a wh0re.


I never thought you will have such view. I agree 100%.



Peaceful Civlian said:


> Young people need night clubs.



what about old people in that video..


----------

